# Items found at an aution



## pssherman (Nov 5, 2007)

I went to an aution for antique items and found a "Victorian ink well" and box of nibs. Can anyone tell me something about the history, value, etc for these items. The nibs are made by Resterbrook & Co nib number 788 (oval point) and nib number 202 (multicopy). They are labeled as being made in USA.












I plan on using the ink well in a show display, with dip pens, so that customers can dip fountain and/or dip pens in ink to try them. Is this a good or bad idea?

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Paul in AR


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 5, 2007)

That is an awesome ink well!!  It sounds like a nice idea, but the first time something happens and say someone picks it up to look at it while you back is turned and they turn it over to look for a price.... Well, you will be left with one heck of a mess.  I think it's a better choice to have a FP to allow them to test the pen. If they ink every pen, then you need to clean them. It would be great as a display, just now with ink inside it.

Plus, unless you are selling dip pens, they are not the same as a FP in they way the write or behave (IMHO) so it's not a reall test to see how a good FP works.

It would look great on my desk in my office with a couple nice glass dip pens!


----------



## pssherman (Nov 5, 2007)

OK, so leave the ink in the bottle and not in the well.

I have ordered a bottle of Quink, can the same ink be used to test fountain pens and dip pens? I hope to make some dip pens using the old (antique) nibs.

Paul in AR


----------

